# KMC X10 SL Gold chain



## oh2winlemans (Dec 23, 2011)

I have looked and searched, but cannot find any post on here about the KMC X10 Sl gold chains. Have seen them on ebay for about $40.00. They have hollow pins, decent weight, and look really good. Has anyone used this chain, and what feedback would you give? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

They're excellent chains. If people are selling them for $40 on eBay, send me the auction links so I can get them shut down - that's wholesale.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

^agreed


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've been using them for a couple years, happy customer. 

I don't like the KMC quick link, which is a pita to install, so I bought some Wipperman connex's and use those instead. 

I hope Platy doesn't sue me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> I've been using them for a couple years, happy customer.
> 
> I don't like the KMC quick link, which is a pita to install, so I bought some Wipperman connex's and use those instead.
> 
> I hope Platy doesn't sue me.


I've never had a problem using the KMC links, but I do use the Wipperman Connex on several of my bikes.


----------



## oh2winlemans (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the $40.00 is from overseas... looks like about $60-80 in the states... will get one at LBS for my chino build. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> If people are selling them for $40 on eBay, send me the auction links so I can get them shut down - that's wholesale.


No, thats Ebay! While I understand your position as a shop owner, not sure how you are going to get an auction shutdown on Ebay - especially in the case of an overseas seller who has more direct supply lines allowing for volume sales below US margins.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I've bought several of these chains from "overseas". They are usually OEM (no packaging), but first quality and perform same as all the others I've bought. 

I've never had problems installing the Quick Link either and use the Park link tool when I need to remove for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Had the chain for about a year now. Rode it muddy, dry, re-used the quick link once or twice. I should check for stretch, but it appears to be operating perfectly fine. I didn't get mine for $40, but $65 at the LBS apparently has been going a long way.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> They're excellent chains. If people are selling them for $40 on eBay, send me the auction links so I can get them shut down - that's wholesale.


It's more like $45 but good luck with that.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I've had no issues with mine on Record 10.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

​Great chains. I have them on both my Cannondales. The master link is a major PITA to take apart but that problem was solved when I bought a Park MLP-1 master link tool ($11 on Amazon). Taking these chains apart is a snap now.

Got them for $41.95 each, 116 links with Missing Link, brand new in the box from an eBay seller and will buy from him again when the time comes. Free USPS Priority Mail shipping, no tax, and USA seller, too. If anyone wants the name of the seller just PM me.

I'd love to see an auction get shut down for selling below wholesale - how in the world does that even make sense? It's an auction, for God's sake. The item sells to the highest bidder, plain and simple. The buyer sets the selling price.

This is what I get for $41.95:


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

They can be had for $42 dollars but usually it's 106 or 110 links for that price and OEM. However, for $45 dollars, you can get one in original packaging with 116 links and from an American seller.At times, they do even go on sale for the price the above poster mentioned(we probably buy from the same person). I have purchased both before and had no issues with either. They really are great chains. Also, I'm usually with you on most things Platy but how and why would you want to get those auctions pulled? I doubt you would be successful considering they have been selling at that price for ages(probably 2 years)


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Bought mine for $34.99 on ebay recently, free shipping too.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

B.Garcia said:


> Bought mine for $34.99 on ebay recently, free shipping too.


Really....Good lord, I'm sorry I missed that.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Best chains on the market, period. But beware.There are some fake KMC chains on ebay.

But yes, there are a few sellers in China selling legit chains under my cost as Platy said.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> I've been using them for a couple years, happy customer.
> 
> I don't like the KMC quick link, which is a pita to install, so I bought some Wipperman connex's and use those instead.
> 
> I hope Platy doesn't sue me.


 What's so hard about their quick link?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Best chains on the market, period. But beware.There are some fake KMC chains on ebay.


Sorry, I have difficulty believing this.

Can you put up some examples? Why would anyone want to make a fake KMC chain when the real thing can be obtained for so cheap, and the market for KMC branded chains (or bike chains in general) is small and limited? It's not like KMC is some Rolex equivalent of bike chains.



> But yes, there are a few sellers in China selling legit chains under my cost as Platy said.


Not just China. Like I said, the eBay seller I buy my KMC chains from is located in the USA. And the ones I buy are the real thing, not fakes.



> What's so hard about their quick link?


Some Missing Links are an incredible pain to disconnect and almost impossible to do by hand. I needed one of these:


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Sebastionmerckx said:


> Really....Good lord, I'm sorry I missed that.


You haven't missed it. If you search on eBay for "KMC X10SL" you will find a bunch of listings for brand new X10SL Gold 112 link chains for $34.99, free shipping.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Propofol said:


> You haven't missed it. If you search on eBay for "KMC X10SL" you will find a bunch of listings for brand new X10SL Gold 112 link chains for $34.99, free shipping.


Nice. I hadn't searched for one in a little while..I'm on it. Thanks


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Propofol said:


> Sorry, I have difficulty believing this.
> 
> Can you put up some examples? Why would anyone want to make a fake KMC chain when the real thing can be obtained for so cheap, and the market for KMC branded chains (or bike chains in general) is small and limited? It's not like KMC is some Rolex equivalent of bike chains.
> 
> ...


I also need one of those, but I still don't think they are difficult to disconnect. They are very easy to disconnect with the right tool. And in a way it is comforting that they are so firm; you wouldn't want them to get loose while your driving, would you?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

matchmaker said:


> I also need one of those, but I still don't think they are difficult to disconnect. They are very easy to disconnect with the right tool. And in a way it is comforting that they are so firm; you wouldn't want them to get loose while your driving, would you?


The thing is, the amount of effort required to disconnect a Missing Link varies. The one I have on my CAAD8 can be undone by hand with a little effort. The one on my SSHM requires a tool. Neither one has ever unlinked spontaneously.

Firmness really isn't an issue. These master links are made to be reuseable and are supposed to be relatively easy to take apart. The Wippermann ConneX links are also very easy to connect and disconnect and in my experience I have never had one of those unlink on their own during a ride.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

The only downside to it is the shipping 

I'm not sure how long it will take. But its always like that with international shipping :mad2:




Heres one but its not gold

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Propofol said:


> Some Missing Links are an incredible pain to disconnect and almost impossible to do by hand. I needed one of these:


I use common long nose pliers. Just give it a gentle squeeze and it comes right out. Plus, it seems easy with hands in this video. May just need to be broken-in.
KMC MissingLink - YouTube


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

bvber said:


> I use common long nose pliers. Just give it a gentle squeeze and it comes right out. Plus, it seems easy with hands in this video. May just need to be broken-in.


That's quite possible. The chain on my SSHM is definitely newer.

Before buying the MLP-1 I tried every set of needlenose pliers I had. Unfortunately none of them had tips that would fit between the links. That's OK, the MLP-1 works great and is cheap.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I like them. they are a tad louder than the sram chain I was using, but shift way better. 

I'll take that any day. I use the wipperman connex link too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Propofol said:


> Sorry, I have difficulty believing this.
> 
> Can you put up some examples? Why would anyone want to make a fake KMC chain when the real thing can be obtained for so cheap, and the market for KMC branded chains (or bike chains in general) is small and limited? It's not like KMC is some Rolex equivalent of bike chains.
> 
> ...



Why? Why not. Do a Google search. Chains were fine, but not as light as the plates were solid.

If you getting chains form a USA seller for that price, then that's crazy. It's below our price,

I can get the link off buy had, but I use the same park Tool to make things easier and faster.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

That KMC chain is awesome!!!

The missing link is piece of cake to put on, as far today I have no idea why some people have problem putting or removing missing links in their chains, the darn tool is not needed, if you have a problem with one is better to go back to kindergarten and play with legos for a few weeks until figure it out how to install and remove those missing links. Besides keeping your hands cleaner the darn tool is not needed IMO.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

ultraman6970 said:


> if you have a problem with one is better to go back to kindergarten and play with legos for a few weeks until figure it out how to install and remove those missing links.


if you have problem with typing is better you play with keyboards until figure out how to use


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Why? Why not. Do a Google search. Chains were fine, but not as light as the plates were solid.


*Um, I did do a Google search and did not find a single first-hand example or photo of a 'fake' KMC chain.* However, I did find this thread from WW (Weight Weenies • View topic - Fake KMC X10sl chains) which states:



> Checked this recently with KMC.
> According to KMC there are no fake KMC chains on the market.
> Statement made by KMC's MASA HUNG . Phone: 886-6-2019103 Ext:654


You are aware that there's an 'old' version of the X10 chain that had solid plates, right? That doesn't make it a knockoff or a counterfeit chain. Now, if you have had personal experience with a fake, then put up a picture or a URL that shows someone selling a fake KMC chain, because I have not been able to find one.

Since you're expertly claiming that fake chains do exist, instead of telling me to search for them it should be easy for you to show us some examples. Otherwise you're either lying or misinformed.



> The missing link is piece of cake to put on, as far today I have no idea why some people have problem putting or removing missing links in their chains, the darn tool is not needed, if you have a problem with one is better to go back to kindergarten and play with legos for a few weeks until figure it out how to install and remove those missing links. Besides keeping your hands cleaner the darn tool is not needed IMO.


Installing a Missing Link is not a problem. But like I said, there are variances. One of my Missing Links is relatively easy to unlink by hand, the other one was impossible to do so without a tool. This may change as the chain breaks in. The fact that 'some' people have difficulty removing these Missing Links should tell you that some of these are difficult to work with. It's not because these people are incompetent.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Problems*



qatarbhoy said:


> if you have problem with typing is better you play with keyboards until figure out how to use


You should consider that there are people on this board for whom English is not their first language. If that is the case in this instance then you have unfairly insulted the poster. Just saying.


----------



## oh2winlemans (Dec 23, 2011)

OK... went ahead a purchased the KMC from my local bike shop, so now no one has anything to argue about.


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

"Before buying the MLP-1 I tried every set of needlenose pliers I had. Unfortunately none of them had tips that would fit between the links. That's OK, the MLP-1 works great and is cheap." (sorry, haven't figured out how to import quotes:blush2 

If you bend the chain down at the ends of the link, you can squeeze it with any pliers you like and they don't have to fit between the side plates. I have found that I need to use pliers the first time or two, and then can easily undo them by hand


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Actually, yes he did but not big deal  If he felt touched by my comments he has a lot of options, one of them is just ignore like 90% of the forums that aren't English speakers. Or maybe just go and figure it out that for many of the guys in here (including me), Which English is like the 3rd or 4th tongue. So pretty much if he can't understand the fact that is really hard to keep up with different vocabulary and grammar then sorry for him.  Not because he doesn't like it I will stop writing in the forums i guess 



Kerry Irons said:


> You should consider that there are people on this board for whom English is not their first language. If that is the case in this instance then you have unfairly insulted the poster. Just saying.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Apologies ultraman. In future will focus my jibes more precisely on your trolling.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Apologies?? why?? Actually I can sleep perfectly w/o your apologies man


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

ultraman6970 said:


> Apologies?? why?? Actually I can sleep perfectly w/o your apologies man


Just trying to be polite, naturally I didn't think you'd actually _need _the apology. I will save myself the trouble in future seeing as you insist on being obnoxious, man.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well if you stop right now I will stop too


----------



## mttklmrr1 (May 13, 2011)

Amazing chain! Could feel the difference. They are quieter than Sram or Shimano chains.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Propofol said:


> *Um, I did do a Google search and did not find a single first-hand example or photo of a 'fake' KMC chain.* However, I did find this thread from WW (Weight Weenies • View topic - Fake KMC X10sl chains) which states:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, its not y job to google for you, is it? I read it somewhere. Yes, that thread form WW is right. People were passing off OLD X10 chains in X10 SL bikes to unsuspecting customers.n I would consider that fraud and "fake" X10SLs


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well, its not y job to google for you, is it? I read it somewhere. Yes, that thread form WW is right. People were passing off OLD X10 chains in X10 SL bikes to unsuspecting customers.n I would consider that fraud and "fake" X10SLs


Even if people are passing off X10 chains as X10SLs, that doesn't make them fakes or counterfeits. It just means people are misrepresenting a certain product as something else. I can say my 2005 Honda Civic is a 2010 model but that doesn't make it a fake Honda Civic. Your definition of "fake" or "counterfeit" doesn't make sense. Fraud, yes, but not fake. And this kind of BS is not limited to KMC X10SL chains, it can apply to anything.

It's not your job to Google for me or provide references, no. But if you're going to make a questionable statement about something it's usually good to provide references to back you up or you lose credibility and makes you look like you have no idea what you're talking about. Telling others to do a search to prove or disprove your statement isn't just lazy, it's lame. And arbitrarily defining what a "fake" is doesn't help either.

Your original statement was "Beware, there are some fake KMC chains on eBay". I haven't been able to find any, and the two X10SLs I bought off eBay were the real thing. So again - show us some examples of fake KMCs being sold on eBay, or admit that you are either lying or spreading bad information that you just "read somewhere".


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*I had exactly the opposite experience*

I like the Shimano Ultegra chain much better. I don't think I got much more than a thousand miles on the KMC10slx, and it required a lot of lube to keep it relatively quiet. It never felt like a "solid" connection to the drive train. While I was trying to get my bike below 15 lbs, it was a tool to do that, but once a light bike was no longer a goal, I ditched the chain and other, parts that didn't hold up to longer term use.
It's not a bad chain, but it is one I wouldn't buy again. I might try the regular version if I find it cheap enough. C40 used to swear by those (haven't seen him post in a while.)


----------

